# Keyless Entry not responding



## ttrdiablo (Jun 19, 2006)

I've searched for this topic and I only find topics relating to resetting the code. When I punch in any codes it doesn't respond. Does anyone know if there is a fuse/relay that is tied into this system that I might be able to check? OR has anyone had this problem before? I checked the connections of the gold box (located inside dash) The Haynes manual just describes the location of the gold box but there is no info on how to troubleshoot it if it fails. I've heard of others replacing the keypads from junk yards but before I do that I wanted to give it a shot. What make me believe it's a fuse or something is that both sides don't work. Any help would be appreciated (I've been browsing this forum for a long time finding the help I need but I finally have something I have not been able to find an answer to).

BTW: It's a 91.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

pick up a Factory service manual.
and do a google search of maxima.org
it's all been covered


----------



## ttrdiablo (Jun 19, 2006)

*I did search*



internetautomart said:


> pick up a Factory service manual.
> and do a google search of maxima.org
> it's all been covered


Well currently Maxima.org is doing maintanence but as I mentioned before Maxima.org fourms only shows how to reset the code and on one occasion I found a person replaced the keypads themselves but I'm not sure that is my problem. Mine is not responding so I need something more specific. Of course the aftermarket manual doesn't cover it and neither does the car manual. Perhaps like you mentioned a "Factory" service manual will have to be the way. I'll check back with Maxima.org again, perhaps I missed something you saw.

Thnx.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

The door lock timer may be malfunctioning...

Can you lock/unlock the doors with the inside button by the window switches???


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

from the top of this forum :
http://www.nissanforums.com/j30-1989-1994-chassis/92318-nissan-maxima-shop-manual.html
89 v- 94 is the same basic manual


----------



## ttrdiablo (Jun 19, 2006)

*Yes*



MyGreenMax94 said:


> The door lock timer may be malfunctioning...
> 
> Can you lock/unlock the doors with the inside button by the window switches???



The door locks all work at this time. It just seems like the buttons are not responding but from both sides so I can only assume there is a fuse problem or the box no longer works.


----------



## ttrdiablo (Jun 19, 2006)

*saweeet!*



internetautomart said:


> from the top of this forum :
> http://www.nissanforums.com/j30-1989-1994-chassis/92318-nissan-maxima-shop-manual.html
> 89 v- 94 is the same basic manual



Thnx - I'll go check it out.


----------

